# Sad Thanksgiving 2020



## Ken N Tx (Nov 17, 2020)

2019 we had 35 immediate family members for dinner..This year it will be the 3 of us!!!


----------



## Lewkat (Nov 17, 2020)

Yes, there was always a mob of us, but this year it is just my son and I.  His father in law asked us to join them, but his wife is a Pediatrician and is still working, so we said, no thank you.  I don't know why she doesn't retire since she is well into her 70s and can hardly walk.  She only does baby clinics in the towns of her area, but she is in contact with too many people daily.


----------



## Pappy (Nov 17, 2020)

Ken N Tx said:


> 2019 we had 35 immediate family members for dinner..This year it will be the 3 of us!!!



Same here Ken. Some of the kids were coming, but scratch that idea. Guess I’ll order out and have it delivered.


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 17, 2020)

Yes only gonna be me, hubs and daughter this year... but that's fantastic for me, because we haven't spent a Christmas with daughter for about 3 years or more.. so it was unexpected that she would be here this year.

That said.. it's all so sad that families can't be together this year... but at least we have technology which can make it seem like you're together.

One way is to Zoom Christmas dinner  .. That is.. all have dinner at the same time, and set up  a Zoom  connection  so you  feel as though you're all in the same room or the same dining table. ..or you could  perhaps _Zoom_ present opening time or some such thing so it feels like you still have your family or friends  there

sad is it all may be, at least it will keep you alive..


----------



## Tommy (Nov 17, 2020)

My wife and I have become accustomed to sharing holidays in each others company.  It's been decades since we were last able to enjoy any large family gathering.  Still, I'm thankful for the memories of those times.


----------



## Judycat (Nov 17, 2020)

Just me and the rest of the cats this year.


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 17, 2020)

Judycat said:


> Just me and the rest of the cats this year.


..and some of us too.. if you'll have us...


----------



## Gary O' (Nov 17, 2020)

Going to the cabin for Thanksgiving
My lady
My son
and our two granddaughters

Gotta take the Jeep, as they have some pretty good snow up there
Kinda hate the thought of freezing our butts off in the Jeep for 50 miles
(don't tell anyone, but it'd hafta be pretty darn cold for my lady to freeze hers off)

Anyway, It'll be good once there


----------



## MarciKS (Nov 17, 2020)

Ken N Tx said:


> 2019 we had 35 immediate family members for dinner..This year it will be the 3 of us!!!


this year it will be just me.


----------



## StarSong (Nov 17, 2020)

Just our quarantine pod for TG (daughter's family plus DH & me).    

Rather than being sad about not seeing my other loved ones, I'm holding the thought that it's worthy to each sacrifice a single holiday season's traditions so we may all enjoy many future holidays together.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Nov 17, 2020)




----------



## Liberty (Nov 17, 2020)

We were going to have our "soul daughter and grand daughter" as we call them, in as usual.  They live about 1-1/2  hours north of us, but we all decided not to this year.  Better to be cautious rather than crushed.

We can all get through this "together, online"...lets all check in on Thanksgiving and give thanks for each other.  Today's technology allows us to share so much more even when not physically present.


----------



## JustBonee (Nov 17, 2020)

I'm having Thanksgiving at my daughter's this year.   I  spend quite bit of time around their  family,   and don't feel it's uncharted   territory to visit on Thanksgiving.  
The kids are constantly being tested at school for Covid,   and have been since August when they went back to in person learning.  

Rest of the family is at some distance,   and we'll  be in touch with them.


----------



## Packerjohn (Nov 17, 2020)

No Thanksgiving & no Christmas for me.  I have become the stereo-typical pandemic hermit.  I believe the government & especially our "Top Doctor" loves me because they are always telling us to stay home & don't visit anyone.  Go Virtual!


----------



## debbie in seattle (Nov 17, 2020)

Yep, me, my daughter and my dog.


----------



## ClassicRockr (Nov 17, 2020)

We haven't been involved in a family Thanksgiving since we left So California in 2002. Wife's sister did fly to Colorado to see us for Thanksgiving in 2003. 

So, for the last 16 years it has just been wife and I, just like it will be this year. But, this year, we are making Thanksgiving Dinner for ourselves, instead of going out. That way, we don't have to wear a mask or social distance. LOL


----------



## RadishRose (Nov 17, 2020)

Just me and doggie this year.


----------



## J-Kat (Nov 17, 2020)

Will be just me and the dog for the holidays.  Closest family is about 4 hours away but she's 89 years old and I don't want to risk her health or mine for that matter.  Some out of state family are still holding out hope for a Christmas gathering but I expect I'll stay put.


----------



## MarciKS (Nov 17, 2020)

Liberty said:


> We were going to have our "soul daughter and grand daughter" as we call them, in as usual.  They live about 1-1/2  hours north of us, but we all decided not to this year.  Better to be cautious rather than crushed.
> 
> We can all get through this "together, online"...lets all check in on Thanksgiving and give thanks for each other.  Today's technology allows us to share so much more even when not physically present.


I think that's a good idea.


----------



## PamfromTx (Nov 17, 2020)

*Just my hubby and I... and a possible stray cat that may wander by.   lol*


----------



## Ruthanne (Nov 17, 2020)

Suzy doggie, Jasmine  and I.


----------



## PopsnTuff (Nov 17, 2020)

My very small family and I decided to skip it....I can't cook as much like I used to due to medical issues. My DIL isn't having her family over either....we'll just video chat like we usually do.....


----------



## PamfromTx (Nov 17, 2020)




----------



## Linda (Nov 17, 2020)

Just my husband and I and our 2 dogs, Seth and Minnie Mouse.  Usually we spend it in So California with daughter and her family and one of our son's and his wife.  Due to covid we are waiting till next year.


----------



## Remy (Nov 25, 2020)

hollydolly said:


> ..and some of us too.. if you'll have us...


Oh sorry hollydolly, I quoted the your message by mistake but I agree with your statement here.


----------



## Remy (Nov 25, 2020)

Judycat said:


> Just me and the rest of the cats this year.


Me too. I'm working Thanksgiving then home with the cats. Lunch will be in my car as usual.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Nov 26, 2020)

Ken N Tx said:


> 2019 we had 35 immediate family members for dinner..This year it will be the 3 of us!!!


Last year..
...


----------



## Wren (Nov 26, 2020)

The usual 3 of us with maybe one extra for Christmas this year, depending on circumstances nearer the time .....

I’m  really not bothered about Christmas, just want to get 2020 over and done with, pray the vaccines are a success and get back to normal next year

So very sad for all the people this virus has taken and their loved ones facing the  first Christmas without them.......


----------



## CindyLouWho (Nov 26, 2020)

Just me and my sweet 18 yr old kitty today....
Reminding myself today to stay focused on what I do have to be thankful for.....since the holidays alone the past few years have made them very emotionally difficult ...


----------



## HoneyNut (Nov 26, 2020)

Just me and my cat, but was the best Thanksgiving in years, because working from home since March has given me time and energy to try cooking, so I made a pumpkin pie, roasted a turkey breast, and made cranberry sauce and cranberry whipped cream (cool whip) salad.  
Unfortunately over the years I'd gotten rid of kitchen gadgets, I have no grater, chopper, food processor, etc.  "Grinding" cranberries and oranges by cutting them into little pieces with a knife was not fun.  But I did have fun shopping online today and will soon be receiving some little bowl that has a pull cord (like a lawn mower) that will chop/mince things up.


----------

